# Hi Guys!



## nicolequillz (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys!

I was on the old forum with my hedgie, Diesel, that I got from Julie over at Pierces Pogs. Diesel is now three years old and still my little grump.  I was so busy with Diesel and my own things that I stopped posting on the forum! But! I'm back! Soo, beware :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back!  Diesel is such a cool name and he's a little stunner!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome back! I just LOVE that picture!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad your back! Diesel has very nice quills, he's a handsome guy


----------

